# Au Pair 3 -- yeah, a third one!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I'm a big fan of the original Au Pair movie -- just such a cute film. Anyway, ABC Fam has made a third Au Pair movie, and from the trailer it looks really great! The little kids are all grown up now, so it's a totally different dynamic.


----------

